# Roots to Success



## Westyggx (29 Dec 2012)

Hi, today I pulled down my old scape as it was going nowhere fast.

Decided I would take my time with this so i acquired all the bits and bobs over a couple of weeks.

Substrate - EBI Gold & Unipac Gravel
Plants - Java Fern, needle leaf java fern, S Repens, Ammania sp Bonsai, echinodorus vesuvius, Anubias Nana Golden, Anubias Nana, Bolbitis, Glosso, eleocharis acicularis, Marsilea Hirsuta, Ratola Waachii, Fissidens Fontanus, Christmas Moss

Here is the tank with its new spray bar, and frosted background from TGM.






The tank is complete now but I will post more pictures over the coming days.

Here's a sneak peak.


----------



## Ian Holdich (29 Dec 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it in its full glory mike!


----------



## Westyggx (29 Dec 2012)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looking forward to seeing it in its full glory mike!


 
Thanks Ian, been at it since 9am this morning my backs killing me now.


----------



## Antipofish (29 Dec 2012)

I second that


----------



## tim (29 Dec 2012)

nice wood that mate look forward to the updates


----------



## Deano3 (29 Dec 2012)

look forward to seeing complete 

Dean


----------



## Westyggx (30 Dec 2012)

Thanks all, has a large piece of stone on top at the moment as it decided to float lol.

Here's pre substrate.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Dec 2012)

Looking good Mike, that's a perfect sized bit of wood for that tank.
Do you also have bolbitis and some anybias at the base there too?
looking forward to updates.
cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Westyggx (30 Dec 2012)

Ady34 said:


> Looking good Mike, that's a perfect sized bit of wood for that tank. Do you also have bolbitis and some anybias at the base there too? looking forward to updates. cheerio, Ady.


 
Thanks Ady, yes your right i have updated the plant list above i missed a few off


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Dec 2012)

I can see a nice large rock under that middle branch mike. That would give it a proper NA look.


----------



## Westyggx (30 Dec 2012)

I've actually put a couple of pieces of dragon stone in Ian, what do you think of this?






Or do you think a bigger piece would look better?


----------



## Deano3 (30 Dec 2012)

i like the smaller peices looks good 

Dean


----------



## Westyggx (30 Dec 2012)

Deano3 said:


> i like the smaller peices looks good
> 
> Dean



Thanks Dean.

Here's a shot pre plants and stone.


----------



## Westyggx (30 Dec 2012)

Here's a shot filled, and planted for now.

Would like some suggestions for the spaces you see in the images far left and amongst the rocks. Far right is a the glosso plantlets that you may not be able to see in the photo. Also would welcome some thoughts on stems for the back left.

Excuse the low lighting shot, will take a FTS tomorrow when lights are on.


----------



## Alastair (30 Dec 2012)

Looking spot on mate, I wouldn't put anything too tall behind the rocks, as for the rear left, I'd say hygro pinnatifida would blend in great with the java fern and will add a touch of colour amongst the green too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (31 Dec 2012)




----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2012)

Looks spot on mate! Love the substrates.


----------



## Westyggx (31 Dec 2012)

Ian Holdich said:


> Looks spot on mate! Love the substrates.


 
Cheers Ian, that backing has really annoyed me it looks a mess!


----------



## Westyggx (31 Dec 2012)

Alastair said:


> Looking spot on mate, I wouldn't put anything too tall behind the rocks, as for the rear left, I'd say hygro pinnatifida would blend in great with the java fern and will add a touch of colour amongst the green too.


 
Thanks mate, cheers for picking the wood out at the shop haha. I only have ammania their at the moment which i can keep control of as it doesnt grow too tall.

Thoughts on anything at the close left? Looks a little blank at the moment.


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2012)

Westyggx said:


> Cheers Ian, that backing has really annoyed me it looks a mess!


 
What have you stuck it on with?


----------



## Westyggx (31 Dec 2012)

Water, and now i have tried it with a bit of washing up liquid but its doing the same thing. I think ill be ringing TGM for a refund if thats possible.


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2012)

Have tried retried cooking oil?

I know it sounds stilly, but it works a treat for these backgroundS. you just need a tiny amount, spread it evenly. Make sure the backing is dry before you do it.


----------



## Westyggx (31 Dec 2012)

Ian Holdich said:


> Have tried retried cooking oil? I know it sounds stilly, but it works a treat for these backgroundS. you just need a tiny amount, spread it evenly. Make sure the backing is dry before you do it.


 
I haven't mate no, going to have a struggle fitting it now though as the tanks filled and what not so i may just take it off all together. Bit of a waste of money though considering they told me to use water!


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2012)

That's a shame, it's also a lot of money for what it is. I haven't seen it in Wilkos lately either, it was in there for £3 a roll. 

Are you gonna leave a background off then? I wonder whether a black one would suit this scape?


----------



## Westyggx (31 Dec 2012)

Ian Holdich said:


> That's a shame, it's also a lot of money for what it is. I haven't seen it in Wilkos lately either, it was in there for £3 a roll.
> 
> Are you gonna leave a background off then? I wonder whether a black one would suit this scape?



I know, it was £12 so wasn't cheap. Possibly but am I going to get the same issue with it bubbling like it is? Where can I get black backing from?


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2012)

I tend to use just cheap black matt card from Staples. You get a massive bit for a fiver and if it gets wet, it dries well.


----------



## Westyggx (31 Dec 2012)

Ian Holdich said:


> I tend to use just cheap black matt card from Staples. You get a massive bit for a fiver and if it gets wet, it dries well.



Ok good to know do you cellotape it in place?


----------



## Alastair (3 Jan 2013)

How's the tank coming along mate???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (3 Jan 2013)

Alastair said:


> How's the tank coming along mate???



Good thanks mate, just planted some rotala wallichii i got from @andyh at the far left behind the wood. Not much else happening though


----------



## Ian Holdich (3 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> Ok good to know do you cellotape it in place?


 
sorry mate, missed this one. Yes, normal tape will do. Have a try with black, if you just use card it doesn't cost the earth.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Jan 2013)

Ive got black Vinyl stuck to my back glass. You know the type that car/van sign writers use? 

Cost me a couple of quid for lots. Just ask, if you know anyone local. Absolutely stuck fast, but will come off if you really want it to.


----------



## Westyggx (10 Jan 2013)

Little update, this was taken about a week ago.

Recently added 30-40 cherry shrimp and my 4 ottos and SAE. 

Ill take some update photos over the weekend, I'm due to be picking 10 amanos up from Alistair this weekend.


----------



## Westyggx (15 Jan 2013)

For anyone who's remotely interested here's an update and a couple of shots 2 weeks on.

Plant additions - *Marsilea* *Hirsuta* (thanks @Alastair ), rotala wallichii (thanks @andyh )

I bought some Corydoras Habrosus at the weekend, these are cute little fellas staying at the size you see in the video (around 1 inch)



_*FTS*_











Short video, excuse the substrate dividers for now and the seneye device hanging there. I'm hoping the glosso and the other plants cover that shortly.



Touch wood, i've had had no algae issues yet.. but i am having issues with surface scum and i cant work out whether its the redmoor or something more sinister, im actually ashamed to post this image lol.. can anyone help?


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jan 2013)

Tank is coming along nicely, but that is one serious surface film! turn off the filter, place paper kitchen towels all over the water surface to suck up as much of it as possible and then for a few days when lights go out move the spraybar so that there is some surface agitation, then ensure your CO2 and dosing is up to scratch also, should clear after a few days.


----------



## Westyggx (15 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Tank is coming along nicely, but that is one serious surface film! turn off the filter, place paper kitchen towels all over the water surface to suck up as much of it as possible and then for a few days when lights go out move the spraybar so that there is some surface agitation, then ensure your CO2 and dosing is up to scratch also, should clear after a few days.


 
Thanks Paulo, i will give that a go thank you for the tip. I did a water change on Sunday where i sucked it all up from the surface and its started to come back already. No idea what it could be but my nano which is on the desk next to it also has similar film but not to this extent. My dropchecker is bordering on yellow so i will turn that down and as for ferts im using tropicas premium ferts at 4 pumps a day each (is this enough) for a 125 litre?

Thanks


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jan 2013)

For the plant mass you have 4ml should be enough, but then again I am currently dosing 10-15ml of Tropica into my 125l tank! lol But I do pump CO2 into it like crazy and was running 6x24w T5 until a week ago when one of the ballasts went!


----------



## Westyggx (15 Jan 2013)

I'm currently running 2 x 39 Watt T5 maybe i should up the ferts slighty to 5 pumps? And also easy carb at about 5ml (can i up this also?)


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> I'm currently running 2 x 39 Watt T5 maybe i should up the ferts slighty to 5 pumps? And also easy carb at about 5ml (can i up this also?)


That is a lot of light to start off with, you will need to up that CO2 greatly, 5ml EC should help and 5ml Tropica per day!


----------



## Westyggx (15 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> That is a lot of light to start off with, you will need to up that CO2 greatly, 5ml EC should help and 5ml Tropica per day!


 
Oh dear, even though my dropchecker is yellow?


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> Oh dear, even though my dropchecker is yellow?


Just increase the ferts and EC and see how it reacts after a week


----------



## Ady34 (15 Jan 2013)

Looking good Westy. Love those little corydoras, great little fish and nice to see them in a good shoal 
Staurogyne looks really healthy mate....I can't grow that for toffee and it looks like your already taking cuttings and replanting!
I'm sure following LD's advice you'll sort the scum.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Westyggx (15 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Looking good Westy. Love those little corydoras, great little fish and nice to see them in a good shoal  Staurogyne looks really healthy mate....I can't grow that for toffee and it looks like your already taking cuttings and replanting! I'm sure following LD's advice you'll sort the scum. Cheerio, Ady.


 
Thanks Ady, i've never had any issues growing staurogyne to be honest! Going to keep cutting and replanting. I have done the kitcken paper trick and its seemed to have cleared it for now so will see how it goes over the next few days.

Cheers


----------



## flygja (16 Jan 2013)

Thats a nice scape. The piece of wood is perfect for this tank. Too bad about your backing. If the tank was still moveable, what I did last time was to use some washing up liquid mixed with water, an old credit card to squeeze out all the bubbles, which is what I'm guessing you did. The only extra I did was to use a hairdryer to heat up and sorta mould the backing. I think that helps quite a bit. But the backing I used may be different, its used for acrylic signboards and it has a layer of glue so partially permanent.


----------



## Westyggx (16 Jan 2013)

flygja said:


> Thats a nice scape. The piece of wood is perfect for this tank. Too bad about your backing. If the tank was still moveable, what I did last time was to use some washing up liquid mixed with water, an old credit card to squeeze out all the bubbles, which is what I'm guessing you did. The only extra I did was to use a hairdryer to heat up and sorta mould the backing. I think that helps quite a bit. But the backing I used may be different, its used for acrylic signboards and it has a layer of glue so partially permanent.



Thanks for the tip mate but I have tried all I can with this and now it's full it's nearly impossible. I will try a black background from card in the next couple of weeks.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> Thanks for the tip mate but I have tried all I can with this and now it's full it's nearly impossible. I will try a black background from card in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by.



Try a black vinyl mate. It sticks to the back and trims off nicely.


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Jan 2013)

looks good mate... yo thought about covering the branch that stretches the furthest in some sort on moss? I know you had fissidens.. whats your plan with that?


----------



## Westyggx (16 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> looks good mate... yo thought about covering the branch that stretches the furthest in some sort on moss? I know you had fissidens.. whats your plan with that?


 
Yeh i have thought about that mate, i have a disc with Christmas Moss on it currently which i think ill try and get it to creep accross the wood.


----------



## jack-rythm (16 Jan 2013)

sounds good mate, loving the potential. good luck


----------



## Westyggx (18 Jan 2013)

Just a few iPhone shots from last night.


----------



## John S (18 Jan 2013)

Looks great, what's dangling by the heater?


----------



## Westyggx (18 Jan 2013)

davem said:


> Looks great, what's dangling by the heater?



Thanks Dave, it's a Seneye device mate. Monitors ph, ammonia, light levels and more.


----------



## John S (18 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> Thanks Dave, it's a Seneye device mate. Monitors ph, ammonia, light levels and more.


 
Ah, I've heard of them but not seen one. Whats the verdict on the accuracy of these things?


----------



## Ian Holdich (18 Jan 2013)

Looking good mike! Looks really healthy, good job.


----------



## Westyggx (18 Jan 2013)

davem said:


> Ah, I've heard of them but not seen one. Whats the verdict on the accuracy of these things?



No idea mate as I haven't tested it with any other kits but i used it when I rescaped with a substrate that leaches ammonia so I knew when to add livestock.


----------



## Westyggx (28 Jan 2013)

Couple of updated pictures. I am undecided about the glosso on the right hand side, what are your thoughts? The Stauregyne is growing really well and im cutting and replanting weekly, i think i may replace the glosso with Stauregyne on the right as it doesnt look good currently.


----------



## jack-rythm (28 Jan 2013)

looking good mate


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jan 2013)

Looks great Westy, Stauro filling in nicely too and it looks as if the scum has gone. Happy days


----------



## tim (28 Jan 2013)

looking really good mate, like the amano shrimp 'huddle'


----------



## Westyggx (28 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Looks great Westy, Stauro filling in nicely too and it looks as if the scum has gone. Happy days



Thanks mate yes all the scum has gone it must have been the redmoor!


----------



## Westyggx (28 Jan 2013)

tim said:


> looking really good mate, like the amano shrimp 'huddle'



Cheers Tim, I know good shot that isn't it there was one missing somewhere to make them complete! All 8!


----------



## Alastair (28 Jan 2013)

Looks sweet mate, that glosso definitely doesn't want to work for you for some reason does it lol, weird. 
The amano shot is class 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (29 Jan 2013)

Alastair said:


> Looks sweet mate, that glosso definitely doesn't want to work for you for some reason does it lol, weird. The amano shot is class


 
Think ill give it a little longer mate and see how it fairs. Just did a cut last night so hopefully get some more compact growth. In the meantime i got 2 of these lovley buggers 

Corydoras Gold Laser


----------



## Westyggx (20 Feb 2013)

Couple of update pics, everything growing well not had any algae apart from GSA. Unfortunately the ebi gold has leaked into the gravel thanks to my corys, the substrate dividers have helped as much as they could!


----------



## tim (20 Feb 2013)

That's looking good mike, maybe some moss stones could help keep the substrates seperate, corries can be destructive but such cool little fish


----------



## Alastair (20 Feb 2013)

Looks great now mate. Especially the repens. And the marsilea looks lush.


----------



## Westyggx (21 Feb 2013)

Alastair said:


> Looks great now mate. Especially the repens. And the marsilea looks lush.


 
Chers mate, i still think the glosso looks out of place. Its started to spread onto the gravel now but that wasnt the initial intention, not sure what to replace it with though. Cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Feb 2013)

Hey mike, it all looks really healthy, you seem to have nailed it with this scape. 

How about replacing with echicularis mini or even taking the s repens further over?


----------



## Westyggx (21 Feb 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Hey mike, it all looks really healthy, you seem to have nailed it with this scape.
> 
> How about replacing with echicularis mini or even taking the s repens further over?


 
Thanks Ian, still need to remove the frosted backing and replace with black.

I think ill order a pot of S Repens now and get that planted up.

Cheers


----------



## Deano3 (21 Feb 2013)

Hi mate looks good i do think will look great when get black background on will make all the green really stand out, what is the plant at the front on the left very bright green love that, can never remember names of plants

Thanks dean


----------



## Westyggx (21 Feb 2013)

Deano3 said:


> Hi mate looks good i do think will look great when get black background on will make all the green really stand out, what is the plant at the front on the left very bright green love that, can never remember names of plants Thanks dean


 
Thanks Dean, the plant is staurogyne repens.


----------



## Deano3 (21 Feb 2013)

Cheers mate get pic uploaded once got new background on think will look really good

Dean


----------



## Westyggx (4 Aug 2013)

Hi all not been active for some time. Here are some recent pics of my tank.


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Aug 2013)

Some cracking pics there Mike! The tank looks great mate, really mature.


----------



## Westyggx (4 Aug 2013)

Cheers Ian, Java needs thinning out a bit but im happy overall. Replaced the glosso with a full carpet of Staurgyne Repens in the end, looks alot better.

Cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Aug 2013)

Is there any fish in there?


----------



## Westyggx (4 Aug 2013)

5 x cory gold laser, 4 x otto 1 x albino cory. That's it.


----------



## Alastair (4 Aug 2013)

Looks great mate. The stuaro carpet is really nice and the emmersed moss looks lush. Is the moss on the end of the root still there or did you take it off??


----------



## Westyggx (4 Aug 2013)

Alastair said:


> Looks great mate. The stuaro carpet is really nice and the emmersed moss looks lush. Is the moss on the end of the root still there or did you take it off??


 
Cheers pal, no i took it off and placed it ontop for emersed growth. It was getting a bit out of control on the end of the root! Gonna check your journal now!


----------



## tim (5 Aug 2013)

Very nice scape this has turned into, java fern looks huge mate


----------



## Westyggx (5 Aug 2013)

tim said:


> Very nice scape this has turned into, java fern looks huge mate



Thanks Tim, I know it grows like wild fire  in my tank. Must thin it out over the next few weeks.


----------



## Gill (5 Aug 2013)

Looking great and the shrimp pix are stunning


----------



## Ady34 (5 Aug 2013)

Hi Westy,
moss, ferns and stauro looking superb, and as said, some of those shrimp photos are great!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## David Shanahan (26 Aug 2013)

I like the tank mate. How do you get your staurogyne to grow so well? I'm not having much joy with mine.


----------



## Westyggx (26 Aug 2013)

Planty said:


> I like the tank mate. How do you get your staurogyne to grow so well? I'm not having much joy with mine.



Hi planty, not sure mate I've never really had much trouble growing this plant. It's like a weed in my tank!


----------



## nanocube (19 Sep 2013)

Hello Mike any update of tank?


----------



## Westyggx (4 Nov 2013)




----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (4 Nov 2013)

Looking great mike. How's the growth rate been? Have you found it slow?


----------



## Westyggx (4 Nov 2013)

Cheers Nath, no growth was great but I stopped dosing my ferts stupidly and lost 90% of the staurgyne repens so it's just recovered now! The java fern grows like wild fire I have to cut once a month.


----------



## Westyggx (4 Nov 2013)




----------



## tim (4 Nov 2013)

You should rename this mental microsorum, it's bloody huge mate.


----------



## Ian Holdich (4 Nov 2013)

Really lush Mike, keep up the good work!


----------



## Aron_Dip (4 Nov 2013)

Looks really good mate

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## David Shanahan (4 Nov 2013)

When you lost the Stauro, did they turn grey and melt? What ferts do you dose?


----------



## Westyggx (5 Nov 2013)

Planty said:


> When you lost the Stauro, did they turn grey and melt? What ferts do you dose?



No, leaves started to go first and float to the top. The roots started to die by the looks of it. 

Tropica premium ferts


----------



## David Shanahan (5 Nov 2013)

That's the same issue I have, but been dosing 3 times recommended dosage of dry ferts. I'm going to try the tropica stuff and see if it improves my results. Are you following the guideline dosing, or do you have your own method?


----------



## Westyggx (5 Nov 2013)

I actually stopped dosing on purpose as I didn't notice any difference in plant health for about 3-4 weeks.

But I didn't know the roots were being damaged because of this, I dose 6 squirts of macro and micro on alternate days bar 1 day prior to water changing day. I used to use dry ferts but for ease I find tropica work better for me and my plants look lusher.


----------



## Alastair (5 Nov 2013)

Westyggx said:


> I actually stopped dosing on purpose as I didn't notice any difference in plant health for about 3-4 weeks.
> 
> But I didn't know the roots were being damaged because of this, I dose 6 squirts of macro and micro on alternate days bar 1 day prior to water changing day. I used to use dry ferts but for ease I find tropica work better for me and my plants look lusher.



6 squirts a day..... go you ha ha 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Westyggx (5 Nov 2013)

Sometimes 7 mate if the plants are lucky haha


----------



## David Shanahan (5 Nov 2013)

I tell you what. I use dry ferts and I'm dosing about 4 times the recommended dosage and I'm still loosing plants. I've been thinking its co2 issues for ages in my big tank, but I have a smaller tank with 13 times turnover and a lime green drop checker and Ive been loosing leaves on my Stauro. 

I'm going to use the tropica ferts and if everything starts growing like mad then I'm going to be throwing my dry ferts in the bin.


----------



## tim (5 Nov 2013)

Planty said:


> I tell you what. I use dry ferts and I'm dosing about 4 times the recommended dosage and I'm still loosing plants. I've been thinking its co2 issues for ages in my big tank, but I have a smaller tank with 13 times turnover and a lime green drop checker and Ive been loosing leaves on my Stauro.
> 
> I'm going to use the tropica ferts and if everything starts growing like mad then I'm going to be throwing my dry ferts in the bin.


Don't bin em mate post them to me


----------



## Westyggx (6 Nov 2013)

Planty said:


> I tell you what. I use dry ferts and I'm dosing about 4 times the recommended dosage and I'm still loosing plants. I've been thinking its co2 issues for ages in my big tank, but I have a smaller tank with 13 times turnover and a lime green drop checker and Ive been loosing leaves on my Stauro.
> 
> I'm going to use the tropica ferts and if everything starts growing like mad then I'm going to be throwing my dry ferts in the bin.


 
Its worth trying, i would also ensure your co2 is getting to the plant level.


----------



## David Shanahan (6 Nov 2013)

How are you putting in co2? In line by the look of things?


----------



## Westyggx (6 Nov 2013)

Planty said:


> How are you putting in co2? In line by the look of things?


 yes in line diffuser


----------

